# Boppard Ripp



## agrohardtail (3. April 2008)

hba mal grad so das archiv durchgraben und bin dann auf nen ripp thread gestoßen und ich muss sagen das ich im moment auf die restliche bikerwelt ziemlich schlecht zu sprechen bin.
1. es wird für den richtigen dh sport kein verständnis aufgebracht und man wird auf die freeridestrecke verwiesen. 
2. wissen die meisten wohl nicht worum es im dh geht. es geht nicht daruim unten anzukommen sondern nur mit welcher zeit.
3. wenn ich spaß an der freeridestrecke hätte würde ich die auch fahren. logisch oder. aber fakt ist das ist ne styler strecke und damit kann ich nix anfangen.

logischer weise fahre ich den ripp nicht in den wanderzeiten fahre da lieber unter der woche. macht auch mehr sinn für mich weil ich dann einfach gas geben kann. die meisten die den ripp fahren achten auch auf die wanderer. weil sie keine problme haben wollen.

zudem geht mir auch ziemlich auf die nerven das ALLE DHler angeblich gleich sind. sind alle ganz böse leute und schwer kriminelle.
echt mal nur weil es ein paar wenige querulanten gibt wird direkt der ganze dh sport als werk des teufels verschrieben.

also bitte mehr rücksicht für unseren sport aufbringen. wir machen ja auch keinen thread für jede waldautobahn auf, auf der nen ccler viel zu schnell runter ist und uns fast platt gefahren hat.(der ripp thread damals wurde wegen einem einzigen der fast nen wanderer platt gefahren hat aufgemacht)


----------



## tireDworm (3. April 2008)

wat? wer bist du denn?

ist das erste sackhaar gewachsen, oder warum machst du hier einen auf dicke hose?

bezwing die ripp doch erstmal mit einem ht. sollte evt doch auftauchende wandere nicht so zusammenzucken lassen.

[] diskussion sinnvoll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mstaab_canyon (3. April 2008)

naja,

ich bin vor Urzeiten (das ist wirklich lange her, damals hatten DH-Bikes noch 45mm Federweg und das nur vorne) auch Downhill gefahren (Kaprun, Deutsche Meisterschaft usw). Wenn ich heute DH fahren würde käme ich aber dennoch nicht im Traum auf die Idee, die Ripp als Trainingsstrecke zu missbrauchen. Ich hatte es hier schonmal in einem Thread geschrieben, bin selbst schon einmal auf der Ripp fast über den Haufen gefahren worden und habe mich damals schwerstens erschrocken und anschliessend geärgert. Umso verheerender muss der Eindruck sein, den Du bei Wanderern die gar keinen Bezug zum biken haben hinterlässt. Das ist keine Rennstrecke und auch keine Traingsstrecke, das ist ein anspruchsvoller Wanderweg. Wir Biker waren da über Jahre geduldet aber Leute wie Du haben es leider versaut. Wenn Du DH trainieren willst dann musst Du halt nach Bad Wildbad oder sonstwohin auf eine abgesperrte Strecke. Jemand der Autoslalom oder Kart oder sonst einen anderen breitentauglichen Motorsport betreibt kommt auch nicht auf die behämmerte Idee auf öffentlichen Strassen zu trainieren.

Michael


----------



## agrohardtail (3. April 2008)

bin den schon mim dirtbike runter du hast doch keine ahnung.

und jetzt zum poster nummer 2 genau so leutewie dich hab ich gemeint die alle dhler über den selben kamm ziehen ich bremse bei wanderern, wenn ich denn überhaupt mal welche sehe. ich fahre nicht am wochenende auf dem ripp und wenn du ne ahnung von downhill hättest wüsstest du das der ripp ne perfekte trainingsstrecke ist. 
ich trainiere da gelegentlich unter der woche und WENN sich mal nen wanderer erschreckt entschuldige ich mich sogar dafür.
wenn hier im kreis auch mal irgendjemand auf unsere bedürfnisse achten würde müssten wir den ripp ja garnicht nutzen. aber alles was an dh strecken gebaut wird wird immer wieder platt gemacht und den ripp kann man halt nicht einfach plattmachen. und ausserdem würde die stadt den niepaltt machen. allein schon wegen dem tourismus. 

und zum ersten poster nochmal. ist dir langweilig? hast du keine freunde die du zu labern kannst. sag was sinnvolles oder halt dein ma.ul. fahre da mim hardtail bessere zeiten als die meisten mim fully.

habe meinen namen ja nicht einfach so gewählt. 

und ich kanns nur wiederholen die meisten von uns fahren wenn auf dem ripp viel los ist die fr strecke.

du kannst ja wohl nicht motorsport mit fahrrad fahren vergleichen. 

klar kann ich auch drei mal die woche vor oder nach der arbeit nach bad wildbad fahren. du spinner. das sind um die 250km das kann sich nur nen pro leisten oder jemand dessen eltern zu viel geld haben. wenn du mir sagst wie ich ohne mehr als 60km zu fahren eine lange verblockte anspruchsvolle strecke finde zum trainieren fahre ich nicht mehr den ripp.


----------



## tireDworm (3. April 2008)

hihi

er hat ein zweites haar entdeckt.
sag lieber nichts mehr..


----------



## mstaab_canyon (3. April 2008)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> > du hast doch keine ahnung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da kann ich mir schon vorstellen, wie Deine Entschuldigungen bei den Wanderern aussehen...


----------



## agrohardtail (3. April 2008)

ja wanderer reagieren auch nicht so wie du. die haben keine ahnung davon also sagen die nix dazu udn sind meistens noch freundlich. 
aber du im gegensatz stellst downhill fahrer als allgemeine gefährdung dar und willst das wir weggesperrt werden. weil iwie ist doch ne abgesperrte strecke nen downhillgefängnis.

aber ich seh grad das du bei canyon arbeitest da bracuh man ja auch keinen plan vom downhill zu haben.

@tiredworm wenn du die problematik udn mein persönliches problem mit diesen anti-personen verstehst dann sei doch bitte ruhig. ich trete nicht zum ersten mal in dem forum für meine meinung ein.


----------



## Mc_Fly (3. April 2008)

@agrohardtail
Du scheinst ja voll die Ahnung zu haben.

Ich freu mich schon auf die ersten Jammer Threads, wenn im Sommer 
das Ordnungsamt am Ausgang von der Ripp steht.

Trainiert ruhig weiter, es ist ja nicht euer Bikegebiet was zerstörrt wird.


----------



## agrohardtail (3. April 2008)

es ist mir schon klar das es risiken mit sich bringt. aber wibe hat noch nicht offen willingen ist nicht mit anderen strecken vergleichbar und bad wildbad ist zu weit. ich fahre auch nie am we weil das wanderzeit ist genau wie die ferien. ausserdem die bopparder fahren den ripp doch selber die brauchen sich ja jetzt nicht über mich aufregen.
ich jammer nicht wenn ich die 50euro zahlen muss


----------



## specializedvw (3. April 2008)

ich fahre die strecke einfach und ka...ke auch die wanderer


----------



## agrohardtail (3. April 2008)

so kann man es auch machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tireDworm (3. April 2008)

[x] diskussion sinnlos

mal abwarten, bis agros barthaare sprießen..
evtl sind dann nicht nur seine sekundaeren geschlechtsmerkmale, sondern auch kognitive faehigkeiten ausgebildet..


----------



## GT_Frodo (3. April 2008)

Das Beste wäre wohl, diesen Thread zu schließen/löschen, weder vom Inhalt her noch von der Form ist der erhaltenswert.


----------



## [FW] FLO (3. April 2008)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> wenn hier im kreis auch mal irgendjemand auf unsere bedürfnisse achten würde müssten wir den ripp ja garnicht nutzen. aber alles was an dh strecken gebaut wird wird immer wieder platt gemacht und den ripp kann man halt nicht einfach plattmachen. und ausserdem würde die stadt den niepaltt machen. allein schon wegen dem tourismus.



Ich möchte jetzt nur mal eine Vermutung aufstellen. Du gehörst wahrscheinlich zu den Leuten, die im Winter auch die FR Strecke fahren. Und das, obwohl sie gesperrt ist, und du damit relativ schnell viel an den Hindernissen zerstörst. Ist nur eine Vermutung, aber ich hab Recht oder?
Und du beschwerst dich, dass keiner auf die Bedürfnisse der DHler eingeht. Wie wäre es dann, wenn du, anstatt auf der FR Strecke zu fahren, mal beim Bauen hilfst? Die Stadt Boppard ist den Bikern gegenüber nämlich gar nicht so negativ eingestellt, wie du denkst. Es gab schon Gespräche über den Bau weiterer Strecken, unter anderem auch eine DH Strecke. Aber da wir zu wenig Leute sind, um überhaupt die FR Strecke zu pflegen, brauchen wir über den Bau weiterer Strecken im Moment gar nicht nachzudenken. Also könntest du einfach mal anpacken und was dafür tun, dass es mal ne offizielle DH Strecke geben kann, anstatt hier die Leute zu beleidigen und den Ruf der Biker wieder in den Dreck zu ziehen. Denn die Ripp ist und bleibt einfach ein Wanderweg. Und wir mit dem Bikepark sind die Ersten, die den Ärger am Hals haben, wenn auf der Ripp wieder jemand meint, er muss die Sau raus lassen.


----------



## superrocker73 (3. April 2008)

Kann man dieses Forum nicht für 12-jährige unzugänglich machen???
Und der Thread muss geschlossen werden, bevor noch mehr solche Fackeln auf die schönsten Spots der Gegend aufmerksam werden...


----------



## agrohardtail (4. April 2008)

1. ich habe immer nen klappspaten dabei um sachen auszubessern die ich kaputt mache. habe ich soagr in boppard schon gemacht.
2. ich war den ganzen winter nicht in boppard auf der fr strecke.
3. ich beteilige mich am bau vieler strecken. im moment sind es 3 und meine eigene heimstrecke.
4. lieber das forum für leute sperren die ncith wirklich was zum thema beitragen wollen.
5. ich lasse nie wirklich die sau raus auf dem ripp, wgen den wanderern. 

es ist ja nicht das problem mit dem ripp allein. es ging von anfang an nur darum das mich das stört das alle dhler als rücksichtslos und assozial abgestempelt werden.

und so wie ich von dem kerl ausm fahrradladen gehört habe gab es ja in boppard ne schöne dh strecke auch richtig lang und man könnte mit diesem bergzug hochfahren. aber dann wurde vom forstamt oder von der stadt der abriss der strecke angeordnet. wenn die strecke wäre hätte man das ripp problem ja zum größten teil beseitigt.

@pampersrocker   du held die fr-strecke hat ne internetpresents


----------



## LifesAGamble (4. April 2008)

merkst du nich, wie du dich lächerlich machst vor allen?
dann wunderst du dich, dass man die DHler(wie du dich so stolz nennst)über einen kamm schert und für asozial hält??
überleg mal warum...?!na, merkste was?
kein benehmen, keine rechtschreibung...junge junge!

wenn ich da lese: die stadt würde die ripp nie plattmachen und so...genau, die stadt würde einfach tonnen von teer drüber laufen lassen, bis es ne straße wär,nich? gibt schon kranke leut'...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfohlenrolle (4. April 2008)

> aber du im gegensatz stellst downhill fahrer als allgemeine gefährdung dar und willst das wir weggesperrt werden. weil iwie ist doch ne abgesperrte strecke nen downhillgefängnis.


 


> aber ich seh grad das du bei canyon arbeitest da bracuh man ja auch keinen plan vom downhill zu haben.


 


> es ist ja nicht das problem mit dem ripp allein. es ging von anfang an nur darum das mich das stört das alle dhler als rücksichtslos und assozial abgestempelt werden.


 


> du hast doch keine ahnung.


 


> halt dein ma.ul.


 


> du spinner.





> merkst du nich, wie du dich lächerlich machst vor allen



Vielleicht ja jetzt...Unglaublich was man hier lesen muss. Bitte, löscht diesen Thread, bevor er noch mehr Unheil anrichtet !!!


----------



## dave (4. April 2008)

Jungs, bleibt bitte sachlich!

Die Ripp liegt mir auch sehr am Herzen und da kann ich auch nachvollziehen, dass es ein wenig emotionaler wird. Aber wenn die Diskussion in diesem Stil hier weiterläuft, werde ich das Thema schließen.


----------



## agrohardtail (4. April 2008)

ja stimmt ich kann mit sicherheit ne MENGE unheil anrichten in einem regionalforum wo kaum einer liest hba eigentlich gehofft das jemand meine meinung bestätigt aber hab nicht dran gedacht das hier nur ccler sind und jemand der sich sein fahrrad klauen lässt.


----------



## [FW] FLO (4. April 2008)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> und so wie ich von dem kerl ausm fahrradladen gehört habe gab es ja in boppard ne schöne dh strecke auch richtig lang und man könnte mit diesem bergzug hochfahren. aber dann wurde vom forstamt oder von der stadt der abriss der strecke angeordnet. wenn die strecke wäre hätte man das ripp problem ja zum größten teil beseitigt.



Ja und was meinst du, warum sie abgerissen werden sollte? Bestimmt nicht ohne Grund, oder?
Die DH Strecke wurde von der Stadt platt gemacht, weil die Erbauer sich nicht an die Absprachen mit der Stadt gehalten haben. Es wurde einfach wild drauf losgebaut, ohne sich an die Regeln zu halten. Ist ja wohl logisch, dass das nicht lang gut gehn kann, oder? Also wenn du schon solche Argumente bringst, dann hör dir besser erst mal die ganze Geschichte an!


----------



## specializedvw (4. April 2008)

[FW] FLO;4639603 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja und was meinst du, warum sie abgerissen werden sollte? Bestimmt nicht ohne Grund, oder?
> Die DH Strecke wurde von der Stadt platt gemacht, weil die Erbauer sich nicht an die Absprachen mit der Stadt gehalten haben. Es wurde einfach wild drauf losgebaut, ohne sich an die Regeln zu halten. Ist ja wohl logisch, dass das nicht lang gut gehn kann, oder? Also wenn du schon solche Argumente bringst, dann hör dir besser erst mal die ganze Geschichte an!





gib dem dh-sport keine chance, kommt alle zu mir ich habe hier ganz günstig hero und andere ineressante sachen


----------



## specializedvw (4. April 2008)




----------



## superrocker73 (4. April 2008)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> ja stimmt ich kann mit sicherheit ne MENGE unheil anrichten in einem regionalforum wo kaum einer liest hba eigentlich gehofft das jemand meine meinung bestätigt aber hab nicht dran gedacht das hier nur ccler sind und jemand der sich sein fahrrad klauen lässt.



Du scheinst wirklich noch dümmer zu sein als es Deine nicht vorhandenen orthografischen Kenntnisse vermuten lassen, Du Kunde. Wer sich darüber lustig machst wenn anderen Bikern die Räder gestohlen werden...ganz schön armselig, brauchst Dich hier über nichts zu wundern...geh doch einfach in's Forum für die harten, schnellen Downhiller und such' Dir andere Leute, die Du mit Deinem Schwachsinn nerven kannst.


----------



## LifesAGamble (4. April 2008)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> und jemand der sich sein fahrrad klauen lässt.



boah, heftig...ich dachte dass das hier ne bisschen heiße diskussion is, und es bisschen heftig hin und her geht, aber DU dich so äußerst...krass echt!
ich dachte wir biker sind ne gemeinschaft, egal ob DH oder FR...oder CC(was wir ja garnich sind)...echt schade...

naja, ich sag ma um profi zu werden bist du zu schlecht-von daher wirst du in paar jährchen was anderes machen, und dann vielleicht deine posts hier lesen und dich schämen...bis dahin kannste dein baseball-cappy weiter schief tragen...


----------



## dave (4. April 2008)

OK, hab' den Thread leider erst jetzt genauer durchlesen können. Bin halt beim Schaffen. Zum Glück hat mich heute morgen wenigstens jemand drauf aufmerksam gemacht. 

Ich werd' das Thema jetzt schließen. Scheint ja zu nichts zu führen (auch wenn's noch recht unterhaltsam ausufern könnte ... ).

@agrohardtail:
Ich kann Dein Anliegen ja irgendwo nachvollziehen. Für den DH-Sport fehlt halt eine Strecke in der näheren Umgebung. Aber da müssen die Downhiller in der Region eben aktiv werden und sich um eine legale Strecke bemühen. Die Bikepark-Strecke ist ja auch nicht vom Himmel gefallen, wie Dir Flo bestätigen kann.
Aber Dein Tonfall hilft Dir hier auf keinen Fall weiter und ich sehe auch keinen konstruktiven Ansatz in Deinem ersten Post, welcher die Sachlage ändern könnte.
Wenn Du etwas erreichen willst, dann versuch doch eher über einen neuen Thread Gleichgesinnte zusammenzutrommeln und ggf. auf Grundlage von Flos Erfahrungen eine legale Trainingsstrecke auf die Beine zu stellen. Dass es geht, haben die Wolfsköpfe ja bereits bewiesen.
Ansonsten wird sich nichts ändern, denn die Ripp ist und bleibt nun mal ein Wanderweg und wir müssen entsprechend Rücksicht nehmen.


----------

